
Monks Who Play Punk (2007) - Tomte
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/04/22/nyregion/thecity/22monk.html
======
spraak
Regarding music in religion, kirtan [1] even for non-Hindus can be really
enjoyable and powerful experience (most non-religious people I've met regard
it more as a meditation than prayer).

[1] kirtan is a call-and-response style song or chant, set to music, wherein
multiple singers recite or describe a legend, or express loving devotion to a
deity, or discuss spiritual ideas. It may include dancing or direct expression
of bhavas (emotive states) by the singer. Many kirtan performances are
structured to engage the audience where they either repeat the chant, or reply
to the call of the singer.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kirtan](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kirtan)

~~~
kr4
Here's one such beautiful Kirtan:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dpRL0FNAcL8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dpRL0FNAcL8)

~~~
spraak
Great, thank you! I forgot about Om Swami, glad to have been reminded about
them.

------
tpaschalis
At first I thought this was gonna be about the "Paparokades" (priest-rockers).

Around the same time, in Greece there was a band of monks that played some
semi decent rock with motivational and conspiracy theory-ish lyrics [1]. It
was at the time when the "Metal music makes you a satanist" fad had arrived in
Greece, and the whole ordeal was for some part of the population scandalous,
and for the other part, hilarious.

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=stuFRRkRhg4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=stuFRRkRhg4)

------
toomanybeersies
Another interesting one that came up recently was a Catholic priest in Kenya
who raps.

However, he ended up being suspended from leading mass:
[https://www.bbc.com/news/world-
africa-44601638](https://www.bbc.com/news/world-africa-44601638)

The article doesn't go into a whole lot of detail, but I'm under the
impression that the problem was that his rapping was separate to his
liturgical work.

~~~
BigJono
Similarly interesting is a fairly recent Polish black metal band that
incorporates Catholic hymns/chants in their music. Although in this case I
think it's likely done in irony, or with sacriligeous intent.

[https://youtu.be/B7av_o99Pwg?t=238](https://youtu.be/B7av_o99Pwg?t=238)

~~~
noneedforaname
Orthodox, not Catholic. But yeah, Batushka is awesome.

Then there’s Reverorum ib Malacht, the Black metal band who studied
Catholicism so intently in order to make even more evil, sacreligious music,
that they actually ended up converting.

[http://www.invisibleoranges.com/reverorum-ib-malacht-
intervi...](http://www.invisibleoranges.com/reverorum-ib-malacht-interview/)

------
rasjani
Some of the reggae music is also very “religious” to the point where lyrics
are quotes from bible or straight up Psalms with little bit of rewording.
Specifically “Uk roots” Soundsystem scene could be attributed to be very close
to Rastafari worshipping due to lyrics of the songs, chanting of mc and how
music is played which sets the tone of the dance. Of course a lot of people
are just in to it for the vibes but it’s still really hard to not make a
comparison.

------
noneedforaname
Reading the headline, I expected this to be about Death to the World, a zine
put out by former punks (and a founding member of Sleep) in an Orthodox
monastic order.

[http://deathtotheworld.com/about/](http://deathtotheworld.com/about/)

------
nerdponx
I thought this would be about the Hare-Krishna movement in 90s hardcore punk.

Might be interesting for someone here:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Krishnacore](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Krishnacore)

------
wyclif
One of my friends is an Eastern Orthodox rapper:
[https://royalruckus.bandcamp.com/](https://royalruckus.bandcamp.com/)

